# Glue to bond EPS foam to plastic (removal and reapplication)



## jaythorpe522

dangit... someone please merge the threads or just delete one, I thought the first one didn't go through. sorry...

Sorry if this has been asked & answered, but I searched the site and found nothing.

I removed & washed the cover of our infant carseat in preparation for the arrival of #2, and found that one of the pieces of protective EPS foam has come loose from the side of the seat. It's in perfect shape -- just let loose from the glue. It is on the side that was in the sun, and Baltimore summers get hot and humid, so I assume that is why the bond failed.

I need to know what type of adhesive to use to hold the piece of foam in place (I know some glues will eat through ESP foam; I know some glues will hold OK but become goo if the temp of the car passes 110F, which it is likely to do). It llies flat against the plastic side as-is, so I suppose I don't need to clean off the glue residue, but I'd like to just the same, so any suggestions on what might take it off without damaging the plastic would be great.

I mucked around with angles and such, and should be able to clamp and/or wedge it in place, so bonding time is not much of an issue (tho', we're in week 37, almost 38, so if it takes a week to dry that might not fly...).

Any and all comments (or questions for clarification) are quite appreciated!

jw


----------



## oscer1

have you thought about double sided tape. that might work.


----------



## WereBo

If you need a certain amount of 'give' between the plastic and the foam, there's a water-based rubber adhesive called 'Copydex' (Sorry, I don't know what the US-equivalent name :sigh - If you need a 'harder' bond, try one of the water-based PVA wood-adhesives.

Basically, I don't know what the US brand-names are, but a water-based PVA glue is your best bet, though you might need to re-glue it every couple of months, when the weather finally warms up :wink:


----------



## SABL

Might want to take a look at Spray Adhesives. I've used many types over the years as a commercial carpenter. This stuff can come in handy around the house.....:thumb:


----------



## jaythorpe522

Thanks for the responses!

I don't think double-sided tape will work; it's a tight fit.

There is literally no weight on the foam (except its own) and the headpiece actually helps to hold it in place, so I may not even have to reapply anything; however, taking off the cover is a real PITA, if I do wind up needing to...

I guess I'll go to Home Depot after reading some of this information and hope that whoever helps me out is an experienced contractor trying to earn some extra $$ during slow business, and not a brat straight outta highschool who's only funding his "skin rash".

Thanks for the info!

jw


----------



## WereBo

Y' welcome and good luck :laugh:


----------



## jaythorpe522

So after chasing the search terms PVAc glue and EPS foam all over the internet, reading about a number of sexy things like UHU Por on modeling websites, and determining 4 different 'correct' courses of action, I decided to try good ol' Elmer's School Glue. It may not be strong enough, but, it's not like you can get such a great hold on the EPS -- it'll crumble before most glue bonds, right? I'll check back in after it sets, and again after the weather gets hot, so future people who are too cheap to buy a new carseat in the same situation will have some guidance...

What you really must see, however, is my clamping system. That is a kitchen table chair pillow, 2 baby books, 3 folded-over manilla file folders, and several pieces of junk mail. (Also, two real clamps.) (I did put a weight on top of the pillow/book in the middle to keep the pressure spread, but it didn't look as good as a picture.)

jw


----------



## jaythorpe522

Update for anyone who wants to know -- New Baby is 2 months old (and a week (and a bit)) and beautiful and cute and wonderful, and most importantly, the car seat is staying glued. Good ol' Elmer's did it.

It didn't at first -- came apart after about 8 hours dry time. So I reclamped and gave it, like, a week of dry time, and it worked fine and is holding together quite strongly.


----------



## SABL

:thumb:

Things getting back to normal?? Baby sleeping through the night?? The first few months can be rough on the parents......:laugh:

My youngest will be 8 in June.....but is a granddaughter. My youngest child (son) will be 32 next month.......I be getting old.


----------



## WereBo

Great news jaythorpe







- As for the clamps; Hey, don't knock it if it works :grin:


----------

